# Ok so apparently Mayhem Miller is a thug and just got cut.



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/5/2...drama-ends-jason-mayhem-miller-ufc-dana-white



> Something involving Jason"Mayhem" Miller happened backstage after his fight against C.B. Dollaway at UFC 146. The details are not out yet, but the repercussions are already beginning to roll in.
> 
> The press conference seemed as if it was business as usual this time around, but several odd beats were dropped - including the announcements of the "Of The Night" awards. Dana White then let loose a very tasty nugget of information regarding what happened to the outlandish host of MTV's Bully Beatdown, Mayhem Miller.
> 
> ...



This thug is always starting some foolishness.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol this sounds really interesting. Man i really wanted Mayham to win his fight.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

If he actually got cut that's retarded. Miller loses to Bisping and Dollaway and gets cut but Hardy loses four in a row and isn't cut? So stupid. 
I don't believe that Mayhem did anything "backstage", and I think he is an entertaining guy who may not be elite but he isn't bad enough to be cut either.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

How is it stupid? Hardy actually won fights before his losing streak, and was an exciting fighter with a huge fan base...he got one of the loudest cheers tonight despite being on a four fight losing streak and performed well.

Mayhem looked like absolute garbage in both of his fights that were absolute snoozers...and is now 0-3 in the UFC.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Its hard to argue Mayhem's case. His performance with Bisping was terrible. He didn't even look good enough to be in Strikeforce. Then he has another awful performance, but this time it's because of his knee. At this point I'm thinking one more chance, but then he pulls some shit backstage. I'd like for him to stay but I wouldn't argue against cutting him.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Frankly, Mayhem has looked awful in his last few fights, he deserves to get cut. Miller has shown for the second time that he can't handle UFC talent, he should just go back to Japan.

Also; wtf was with the judging for that fight? 29-28, 30-26, and 29-28???? Horribly inconsistent.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i love Mayhem..... but hes looked like shit the last few fights... i do love Mayhem.... but dude hasnt looked good at all.....


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He looked gassed again, or had a legitimate knee injury. Either way, it's tough to see him fight like that, because he has a lot more talent than he's shown in the UFC. The frustration of losing by being held down probably boiled over after the fight into this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mayhems been looking below average, i doubt the UFC wanted to get rid of him as well seeing as he has somewhat of a name but they had to.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Mayhem was in a must win fight and tbh he didn't even look like he was fighting for his job everytime he had C.B on top of him on the floor. He needed to get up and he just lied there, where was the rush to fight for his job and stand up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He was gassed and had an adrenaline dump against Bisping.
Now he hurt his knee against Dollaway.

Stop with the excuses and realize he just sucks, I'm glad he's gone. I can't believe the UFC actually invested in such a garbage fighter.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He was gassed and had an adrenaline dump against Bisping.
> Now he hurt his knee against Dollaway.
> 
> Stop with the excuses and realize he just sucks, I'm glad he's gone. I can't believe the UFC actually invested in such a garbage fighter.


To be honest his knee looked legit hurt. The fact it gave away like it did, and often, proves he probably shouldn't had fought but did anyways. It even happened when he had CB hurt and was chasing after him.

Still, he should have been a class act afterwards and might have proved enough to earn another shot. I guess he wasn't and made the choice very easy for DW.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Something was obviously wrong with Millers knee. Rogan is sometimes trying to hard to fill in the blanks, but he was right about that. Miller could barely stand up even when he didn't have a 185 pound MMA fighter trying to keep him down.

He gassed against Bisping, which is his fault, but his knee blew somehow here. Considering how well he was landing on Dolloway before that, and even after, I would give him one more fight for sure before cutting. It looks to me like he would have won that fight if his leg hadn't given out.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Miller's best days are over. Heck, he only had a good few fights. What makes things worse is the fact he lacks stand up skills and tries to compensate with his antics. The UFC is the worst place for him, Dana and a lot of UFC fans can see through the whole facade easily. Good decision by Dana regardless of what happened backstage last night.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Miller is far from done. But besides that are there any other details about what happened?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> How is it stupid? Hardy actually won fights before his losing streak, and was an exciting fighter with a huge fan base...he got one of the loudest cheers tonight despite being on a four fight losing streak and performed well.
> 
> Mayhem looked like absolute garbage in both of his fights that were absolute snoozers...and is now 0-3 in the UFC.


You defend him last night and blame his poor performance on an injury, and now you're on his nuts about looking terrible? Some consistency, please. :thumbsup:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

G_Land said:


> Miller is far from done. But besides that are there any other details about what happened?


He probably went to the back and threw a fit because Dollaway's "punches didn't hurt" and he just laid on him or something lame like that. Like his punches needed to have power behind them, he controlled Mayhem easily.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree Mayhem had nothing for CB's LnP. I'm not saying he hurt his knee but that was a sketchy landing on it. It was obvious CB was doing enough to win and that's it. Can't blame him but I can see Mayhem's frustration. I still want to know what happened


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The knee injury wasn't just a bad excuse. It was obviously there. There were times he could have easily just stood up, but he'd only plant his right foot, not his left which led to him staying where he was. Even when he hurt CB, he would rush at him awkwardly with a limp and even dropped to a knee at one point when chasing him because he could barely chase him. Such unfortunately events for him, but that's MMA for you.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Looked awful against Bisping, looked poor last night (unless the injury just was that bad) I'm meh about him being cut. 

Though, where is the thug business coming from or did I miss something?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Looked awful against Bisping, looked poor last night (unless the injury just was that bad) I'm meh about him being cut.
> 
> Though, where is the thug business coming from or did I miss something?


Apparently something happened backstage after the fight but nobody knows anything.

EDIT:



> When CB Dollaway did his post-fight interview with Joe Rogan, Mayhem slowly walked to the back of the Octagon and rested his arms on the top of the cage. His head was hung pretty low, so Mark Munoz and Ryan Parsons consulted him inside the cage. They eventually walked out and Mayhem Miller had an 'incident' before the post-fight medical check-up with one of the staff members working at UFC 146. Apparently when Mayhem walked backstage after the bout, he sat down against a wall, probably reflecting on his fight with CB Dollaway. Someone backstage (not sure if it was MGM or UFC staff) asked Mayhem to 'clear the path' and get out of the corridor. Mayhem either didn't hear him or simply was wrapped-up in his own thoughts to care. The staff member then tried to pat him on the back in order to encourage him to move. It's rumored Mayhem Miller quickly got up, yelled at the staff member and then kicked over a table. A few UFC employees questioned why he did it, and apparently he got in a verbal altercation with them. At the post-fight screening, Mayhem starting yelling at CB regarding the decision and threw an object at him. Dollaway continued to sit down and get checked out by the doctor. Mayhem then went into the locker room, gathered his belongings and left the MGM Grand Garden Arena. The UFC couldn't even contact him for his post-fight quote. Nothing physical happened, just mayhem. It's also apparent that Mayhem Miller was on his way out of the UFC if he lost at UFC 146, this incident didn't cause him being cut from the promotion. We also talked with CB Dollaway after the fight, and he still seemed pretty heated after the backstage verbal exchange. We'll post the entire interview later today on MiddleEasy.


From MiddleEasy's rumour mill. Take it as it is.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Jason Miller potentially had a lot to offer in the UFC and it's sad to see a good fighter get cut this way, from a fight fan stand point.

But the fact of the matter is that Jason Miller is a goof, and hasn't seem to take the fight game seriously enough to fight for a promotion like the UFC. Being that he can't control himself enough to keep his composure after a bad loss, I think cutting him was ultimately the right and safe thing to do.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

If his knee was that bad pre-fight, he never should of entered the octagon. He did, and was made look silly for 15 minutes by someone he raved was not in his league.

Well, it would seem Miller was right about CB not being in his league.. he just had the ranks going the wrong way.

about the post fight drama.. unprofessional if true. Which is exactly what the UFC does not need from fighters while trying to make this into a legitimate professional sport league. 

Class just aint in Miller's vocab it would seem.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Mayhem is only 31, but looked and fought like a 41 year old. He looked old and worn out, and as much as i like him, i don't think he had anything to offer the UFC.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's an article from Yahoo. They make it seem like he got cut for his antics and putting on a horrible show.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/jason-mayhem-miller-done-ufc-dana-white-confirms-140527628.html


> UFC president Dana White is done with Jason "Mayhem" Miller. After losing to C.B. Dollaway in a bout that was booed for being less-than-thrilling and an unknown backstage incident, White said Miller is no longer with the UFC.
> 
> White wouldn't say what the incident was except to say it was nothing physical.
> 
> ...


I'm still not sure what to think. He seemed pretty off yesterday. He wasn't going for subs or trying to get up he was just letting Dolloway control him. I hope his knee was injured because there's no other excuse for that performance.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> When you get embarrassed the way he did against Michael Bisping, then you show up in that pink whatever that thing was, I'm not into that stuff," said White. "It's not my thing.


I'm not getting this by Dana. This shouldn't even be his business. If your not into that, your not into that. His not hurting anybody. Putting on a poor performance and all is another thing though. They said his incident wasn't the reason he got sacked but i'm sure it helped towards it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Apparently something happened backstage after the fight but nobody knows anything.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Wow if he really did that, then that's pathetic. He's a grown ass man and he's been around MMA enough to know the rules and that they rightfully favor wrestlers.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> When CB Dollaway did his post-fight interview with Joe Rogan, Mayhem slowly walked to the back of the Octagon and rested his arms on the top of the cage. His head was hung pretty low, so Mark Munoz and Ryan Parsons consulted him inside the cage. They eventually walked out and Mayhem Miller had an 'incident' before the post-fight medical check-up with one of the staff members working at UFC 146. Apparently when Mayhem walked backstage after the bout, he sat down against a wall, probably reflecting on his fight with CB Dollaway. Someone backstage (not sure if it was MGM or UFC staff) asked Mayhem to 'clear the path' and get out of the corridor. Mayhem either didn't hear him or simply was wrapped-up in his own thoughts to care. The staff member then tried to pat him on the back in order to encourage him to move. It's rumored Mayhem Miller quickly got up, yelled at the staff member and then kicked over a table. A few UFC employees questioned why he did it, and apparently he got in a verbal altercation with them. At the post-fight screening, Mayhem starting yelling at CB regarding the decision and threw an object at him. Dollaway continued to sit down and get checked out by the doctor. Mayhem then went into the locker room, gathered his belongings and left the MGM Grand Garden Arena. The UFC couldn't even contact him for his post-fight quote. Nothing physical happened, just mayhem. It's also apparent that Mayhem Miller was on his way out of the UFC if he lost at UFC 146, this incident didn't cause him being cut from the promotion. We also talked with CB Dollaway after the fight, and he still seemed pretty heated after the backstage verbal exchange. We'll post the entire interview later today on MiddleEasy.


Sad to hear it, UFC has been a zero tolerance organization when it comes to that sort of behavior. We'll see if he's brought back in though.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dana is starting to get on my nerves. And I have always been on his side but it's getting old.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

meyhem isnt the same.. the game has evolved too much for him now..he doesnt seem as strong as any of his opponents


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank God Miller's gone. He shouldn't have even got back in the UFC in the first place. In his fights before he got back he beat Sakuraba who is a legend but has lost his last 4 and his last 6 of 8, He beat Tim Stout who has a record of 12-10 who's won one of his last four. He lost to Jake Shields twice to Ronaldo Souza and won a fight against a guy called Kala Hose with a record of 7-5. The fact that people compare him to Dan Hardy is a fuckng joke. Hardy lost to good fighters and two great fighters (Condit and GSP). Hardy is also not a complete moron.

Joe Rogan was being too nice to him on commentary. This was probably because of Mayhem being on his podcast and them being all chummy. 

Still a shame we never get to see Diaz crush his face in.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd understand if he pulled something childish backstage. If I got handed a loss against a LnP'er although I rocked him twice I'd lose faith in humanity too and I'd probably do more than shout at somebody.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm very surprised that Yves Lavigne didn't stood the fight a single time.
CB was blatantly holding Mayhem down and throwing a fake punch every now and then...
I'd cut then both if i were Dana.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just watched Ariel interview Mayhem on the MMA Hour, and apparently it had something to do with Mayhem wanting to wear a gasmask to the ring and Zuffa not allowing him to do so.

Also, it looked like he didn't know he had been released when Ariel told him about it - very strange :/


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Just watched Ariel interview Mayhem on the MMA Hour, and apparently it had something to do with Mayhem wanting to wear a gasmask to the ring and Zuffa not allowing him to do so.
> 
> Also, it looked like he didn't know he had been released when Ariel told him about it - very strange :/


He sounded so bummed out to me. Did not sound like 'Mayhem' at all.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

He also said he retired. And said he is going to jump off a bridge then Ariel asked him "The Safe way??" and he responded with "Like wearing a condom".

Strange fella that mayham.


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

Organik said:


> meyhem isnt the same.. the game has evolved too much for him now..he doesnt seem as strong as any of his opponents


This. 

While I don't agree with CB dry humping his way to a weak decision MMA isn't what it used to be. Miller didn't have any counter to his wrestling attack. It would be nice if CB had any kind of inkling to stand and fight. I guess a W is a W.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

nastyblow said:


> This.
> 
> While I don't agree with CB dry humping his way to a weak decision MMA isn't what it used to be. Miller didn't have any counter to his wrestling attack. It would be nice if CB had any kind of inkling to stand and fight. I guess a W is a W.


Have you heard of this thing called Boxing? What about K-1?

How dare a wrestler use his wrestling to win a fight!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Only just seen this, feel free to delete the thread i just created mods...


Yea he sounded terrible, like he wanted to top himself! But he has just lost a big fight and got cut, so i'd be pretty bummed out too. Funny when he said he's got a ****-it list (not bucket list) though!


----------

